# Litters here at moment.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

1st Broken litter


1st Dutch litter from black dutch.

Buck


Buck


Doe


Doe


Doe


from blue dutch, majority seem way over marked with the saddle way up on top, no cheek marks ect


2nd Broken litter


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, those little dutch are so sweet!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

They are so cute


----------

